# First Neutering Experience With a Dog



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

My 6 month old shih tzu was neutered yesterday and he is doing great recovering except for the issue of not licking. He does have a cone right now which is keeping him from licking which is completely necessary because he is a BIG time licker. but I can tell it is driving him crazy, either itching or pain wise. (He does have pain medication but he can only have so much a day). He is throwing himself around, whining, and can not stay still. I feel so horrible for him. I was going to see what everyones experience was with their dog and neutering and approx how many days does it take for them to start feeling better. (I know it is only day 2 so it will be awhile)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The area round the incision can be very itchy, especially if he was shaved for the surgery. You can get some cortisone cream and apply it _around_ the incision (don't get any on/in the incision; it can cause infection) and that should help a bit. He's probably mostly annoyed about wearingthe cone and not being able to lick---there isn't a whole lot of pain with a neuter.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do the cortisone cream (you can get it at the drug store/grocery store in with the ointments for things like poison ivy). Put a pair of boy's underwear on him backwards so the tail comes out of the crotch hole, and try him with the cone off when you can supervise.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

You might also try a Kong filled with peanut butter or other tasty to help keep his mind off the itchy feeling as well.


----------



## I-Love-Autumn (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey'a. I agree with Willowy. There isn't generally a lot of pain with a neutering. The collar, I'm sure, is the offence. Try not to feel bad for him. He really is ok and is just expressing his annoyance! Just keep an eye on the stitched area. Cheers.


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you guys! I have figured out by now it is just the annoyance with the cone and not being able to itch. Because when it is on he wants to be alone and not touched. When it is off he is in a lot better mood but of course tries to itch constantly. So the vet said he needed to keep the cone on for 10 days (aka not lick or itch the area for 10 days) as well as no playing or rough housing with our other dog. Is this usually about the right amount of time. it seems a little excessive but i guess better safe than sorry. But we both cant wait until that cone comes off!


----------

